# Google Gravity



## Silver (4/7/20)

Check this out, it's so cool
(saw it on Twitter today)

Go to *google.com*

In the searchbox, type in "*Google gravity*" 

Then hit the "*I'm Feeling Lucky*" button

And see what happens....



These guys at Google are great!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## zadiac (5/7/20)

You can also click the words and throw them around

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## grouter (5/7/20)

Google : do a barrel roll

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (5/7/20)

grouter said:


> Google : do a barrel roll



AWESOME
Thanks @grouter


----------



## Chickenstrip (6/7/20)

You can Google "Atari breakout" and go to images. 

You can also Google thanos and click twice on the infinity gauntlet. Then your search results vapourise one by one. 

There are loads of these little Easter eggs


----------

